# Linux x86_64 2.6.28-gentoo-r5 Probleme

## hitachi

Hallo,

nach einem Kernel Update habe ich ein paar Probleme. Was mir als erstes aufgefallen ist, war, dass ich Firefox nicht mehr nutzen konnte. Starten und Adresseingabe war möglich aber der Browser ist dennoch weiß geblieben.

Ich habe diese Anleitung in der make oldconfig Variante genutzt.

Folgende Fehlermeldungen erhalte ich beim Starten:

 *Quote:*   

> tdb (unnamed):tdb_open_ex: failed to get global lock on /var/cache/samba/gencache.tbd: keine Berechtigung
> 
> smbfs is deprecated an will be removed from 2.6.27 kernel. Please migrate to cifs.
> 
> cron: can't lock /var/run/cron.pid other pid may be 0. Die angeforderte Funktion ist nicht implementiert.

 

Wenn ich den  2.6.27-gentoo-r8 kernel boote habe ich keine Probleme (bis auf die cifs Meldung).

Kennt jemand eine Lösung oder hat eine Idee wie ich den Fehler weiter eingrenzen könnte?

Ich bin für jede Hilfe dankbar.

----------

## schachti

Ich hatte, glaube ich, mit irgendeiner 2.6.28-Variante ähnliche Probleme. Ich habe damals vermutet, dass es damit zusammenhing, dass meine Windows-NTFS-Partition, von der ich einige Schriftarten eingebunden hatte, nicht mehr richtig gemountet werden konnte. Mit 2.6.29 ging es plötzlich wieder, ich habe das Problem daher nicht weiter untersucht. Probier das doch mal aus...

----------

## Hollowman

Hi

Poste doch bitte ma deine /etc/fstab.

Sebastian

----------

## michael_w

Hi,

zumindest die smbfs Meldung bekomme ich hier auch neuerdings.  Ich versuche es zur Zeit mit ignorieren.

----------

## hitachi

Danke für die Antworten.

 */etc/fstab wrote:*   

> /dev/md1                /boot           ext2            noauto,noatime  1 2
> 
> /dev/md3                /               ext3            noatime         0 1
> 
> /dev/md2                none            swap            sw              0 0
> ...

 

----------

## Hollowman

```
//claudius/platte1 /home/smb_claudius smbfs noatime,credentials=/root/.credentials,uid=1000,umask=000,user 0 0 
```

Das solltest du nach cifs umschreiben. Dann ist die Fehlermeldung vom Kernel weg. Eventuell musst du auch im Kernel vom smbf auf cifs umstellen. Da war glaub ich was. Das könnte auch eventuell das Problem mit dem Firefox lösen.

Mach doch ma ne Konsole auf und mach nen su. Dann mach als root mal nen firefox auf. Kannste damit Browsen?

Dann gehe doch bitte ma nach /var/ und mach da nen mkdir test und dann nen rm -r test .

Geht das?

Sebastian

----------

## hitachi

Danke für die Antwort.

Wenn ich folgendes in die fstab schreibe:

```
//claudius/platte1 /home/smb_claudius cifs noatime,credentials=/root/.credentials,uid=1000,umask=000,user 0 0 
```

bekomme ich beim Versuch zu mounten folgende Meldung:

 *mount /home/smb_claudius wrote:*   

> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on //claudius/platte1,
> 
>        missing codepage or helper program, or other error
> 
>        (for several filesystems (e.g. nfs, cifs) you might
> ...

 

In der /usr/src/linux/.config steht folgendes:

 */usr/src/linux/.config wrote:*   

> CONFIG_SMB_FS=y
> 
> # CONFIG_SMB_NLS_DEFAULT is not set
> 
> CONFIG_CIFS=y
> ...

 

[EDIT]

 *Hollowman wrote:*   

> Mach doch ma ne Konsole auf und mach nen su. Dann mach als root mal nen firefox auf. Kannste damit Browsen?

 

Nein geht nicht.

Als Nutzer kann ich in /var keinen Ordner anlegen. Als root ist mir dies möglich.

Mir ist jetzt auch aufgefallen, dass ich beim Versuch Skype zu öffnen einen Lizenzvertrag gezeigt bekomme und selbst nach einer Zustimmung der Login nicht funktioniert.

----------

## py-ro

Hi,

mount-cifs installiert?

Py

----------

## hitachi

Nein. Ich bin bis jetzt davon ausgegangen, dass dies Bestandteil von samba ist.

 *mount-cifs wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Description: cifs filesystem mount helper split from Samba

 

und

 *samba wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Description: A suite of SMB and CIFS client/server programs for UNIX 

 

Das war dann wohl mein Fehler. Danke für den Hinweis. Das funktioniert jetzt. Brauche ich dann noch samba? Wie sieht es mit der USE-FLAG aus?

----------

## hitachi

 *schachti wrote:*   

> Ich hatte, glaube ich, mit irgendeiner 2.6.28-Variante ähnliche Probleme. Ich habe damals vermutet, dass es damit zusammenhing, dass meine Windows-NTFS-Partition, von der ich einige Schriftarten eingebunden hatte, nicht mehr richtig gemountet werden konnte. Mit 2.6.29 ging es plötzlich wieder, ich habe das Problem daher nicht weiter untersucht. Probier das doch mal aus...

 

Ich habe heute mal 29-r5 auspobiert aber das cron Problem ist noch immer nicht gelöst. Also suche ich weiter eine Lösung und arbeite mit dem 2.6.27 weitter. Hat jemand noch eine Idee?

 :Exclamation:  [EDIT]  :Exclamation: 

Ich habe jetzt noch mal so einiges versucht aber nur folgendes feststellen können. Wenn ich den 2.6.29-r5 boot, mich dann als root anmelde, kann ich /var/run/cron.pid zwar löschen, die Datei ist aber sofort wieder da (ohne Inhalt). Ein 

```
/etc/init.d/vixie-cron start
```

 führ zu der eingangs beschriebenen Fehlermeldung:

 *Quote:*   

> cron: can't lock /var/run/cron.pid other pid may be 0. Die angeforderte Funktion ist nicht implementiert.

 

Welcher Prozess legt denn die Datei neu an? Und warum?

Hier noch etwas, was ich in /var/log/messages gefunden habe:

 */var/log/messages wrote:*   

> Jun  9 22:56:25 tiberius cron[6979]: (CRON) DEATH (can't lock /var/run/cron.pid, otherpid may be 0: Die angeforderte Funktion ist nicht implementiert)

 

Ich freue mich über jede Hilfe.

----------

## Max Steel

Die Datei wird von cron oder von start-stop-daemon angelegt.

Der start-stop-daemon braucht diese Datei um zu wissen welche PID er killen muss wenn du den cron stoppen möchtest.

----------

## hitachi

Ich glaube ich habe die Ursache für das Problem gefunden, jetzt brauche ich noch immer eine Lösung.

 *dmesg wrote:*   

> md3: unknown partition table
> 
> kjournald starting. Commit interval 5 seconds
> 
> EXT-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode
> ...

 

Da ich mit 2.6.27-gentoo-r8 keine Probleme habe und auch die Dateisystemprüfung beim booten (alle 36 mal) klappt, glaube ich noch immer, dass es am kernel liegt.

 *less /usr/src/linux-2.6.29-gentoo-r5/.config | grep EXT wrote:*   

> # CONFIG_KALLSYMS_EXTRA_PASS is not set
> 
> CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_EXTREME=y
> 
> CONFIG_PAGEFLAGS_EXTENDED=y
> ...

 

Hat jemand eine Idee wo ich weiter nach einer Lösung suchen kann, oder kennt jemand eine Lösung?

----------

## py-ro

 *hitachi wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *dmesg wrote:*   md3: unknown partition table
> 
>  

 

Das ist kein Fehler, im engeren Sinne. Das sagt lediglich das auf md3 kein Partition table ist, was ja auch meist gewollt ist.

Py

----------

## hitachi

Beim 2.6.27 kernel kann ich die Meldung aber nicht finden. Ob bug 271514 der selbe Fehler ist?

----------

